# where to live?



## burcuf (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

My husband is appointed to a Turkish company in Egypt. His job location will be 6th of October Industrial Zone. So we are moving to Cairo very soon together with my 5 year-old daughter. 

We searched for British Schools (BISC, NCBIS, MBIS), American Schools (AIS, CAC) and some more schools  (CES, MES). By the end of this month, we will bring my daughter for assessment. but some of them are very far 

Taking into account of my husband's office in 6th of October, where would you recommend me to live? and I will also appreciate your advice for school choice.

Thanks in advance 
Burcu


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

burcuf said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My husband is appointed to a Turkish company in Egypt. His job location will be 6th of October Industrial Zone. So we are moving to Cairo very soon together with my 5 year-old daughter.
> 
> ...


Sheikh Zaeid will be your best bet. I'm pretty sure AIS has a branch there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

burcuf said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My husband is appointed to a Turkish company in Egypt. His job location will be 6th of October Industrial Zone. So we are moving to Cairo very soon together with my 5 year-old daughter.
> 
> ...




I don't know the areas you are talking about but I do know that school teachers complain about the commute that young children have to do each day.. live near the schools and let your husband be the commuter

Maiden


----------



## burcuf (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks for the replies. :cool2:


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

hi
live in 6th october or sheikh zayed!

there are many schools over here - and if your company are not paying I am sure you will find one that suits your pocket.

to have a good quality of life and also for your husband and child to see each other then you need to live near both the school and his work - commuting in Cairo is a no no for both!


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Hos geldiniz,

There are many Turkish ladies living in Cairo and they have formed a support group who will, I am sure, be happy to advise you on this subject and any others. The address is [email protected]

Also you are lucky enough to have an ambassador and an embassy who believe that part of their job is to assist their nationals (which is a polar opposite to our UK place). Contact them and they will give you good advice.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I work in 6th October city and I live in 6th october city!!

I tried commuting to work for a while - but ir was ridiclous.
I would set off from ome at 7am every morning and could get into work anytime between 8:30 - 11am.
The same coming home - very stupid traffic again set off 4:30 (to try and get a small junp on the traffic) - never worked I could get home anytime between 6:30 and on a couple of memorable occasions midnight.
And Ramadan just about topped it off for me.

In Cairo to have any kind of home life you need to live relatively close to your work.
The same with school - who wants a 5 year old *or an 11 year old for that matter) with a commuye that could take on a good day 2 hours - on a bad day any number of hours to get home / and to school. Ontop of school and home work.

Work in 6th October - live there or in Sheikh Zayed, and make sure the school is there also - anywhere else is too far!


----------

